# How many people die in South Africa per year? Poll please enter.



## stevie g (25/5/20)

How many people die in South Africa per year?

Just curious. Once the poll is closed I will announce the correct answer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (25/5/20)

> To put it in a local context, the flu kills between 6 000 to 11 000 South Africans every year, according to the National Department of Health. About 50% of those deaths are among the elderly, and about 30% in HIV-infected people.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (29/5/20)

1 in every 100 people die each year in SA. Give or take. With a population of +-50 million that leaves us with 1% which is 1/2 a million deaths per year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (30/5/20)

What’s the point you’re trying to make @stevie g ? This info is available on the interweb.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

